
The Genetics of Staying in School - sohkamyung
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/05/the-genetics-of-staying-in-school/482052/?single_page=true
======
sohkamyung
The subheading gives a clearer idea of what the study says: "A huge study
found 74 gene variants that are associated with years of formal schooling—but
that doesn’t mean there are “education genes.”"

See also this FAQ [1] by the authors of the study

1\. (PDF) [
[http://ssgac.org/documents/FAQ_74_loci_educational_attainmen...](http://ssgac.org/documents/FAQ_74_loci_educational_attainment.pdf)
]

